# Boat cover maintenence



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

My boat cover I bought for my bass boat is starting to grow mildew on the bottom side of it... What's the best way to get it off and prevent it from growing back on?

Also, do you guys treat your covers with anything to keep them repelling water? I was thinking about spraying mine with that tent repellent spray you can buy, but I wanted to see if anyone had any suggestions first.

Thanks!


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't know what yours is made of but a lot of custom covers are made from Sunbrella fabric. Here are their care and maintenance instructions.

http://www.sunbrella.com/na/cc_marine_tops_covers.php


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

Avoid letting water or snow stand on the boat cover. Use support poles, straps, or bows to prevent sagging and low spots.
Always tie the boat cover down securely (tie-down, bungies, etc.)
Take precaution of padding windshield, trolling motors, depth finders, etc. before installing boat cover.
Allow boat cover to dry thoroughly before folding or storage.
Never use your boat cover for a purpose other than which it was designed.


----------



## marriemb (Jul 1, 2010)

You must cultivate a habit of searching for any rips, tears and sign of decay in it. We all know the famous quote "stitch in time saves nine". same logic applies to boat cover. During the time of its purchase, you will find a leaflet with instructions on it. Try to follow those instructions. This will help your boat cover to last long.


----------

